# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  DNP - does this have anything to do with it??

## anabolicpower

Does this have anything to do with real DNP ? (2,4 dinitrophenol)

eX DNP Burner.. it seems strange as i couldnt find anything about that shit on the net.

----------


## kroshamwindsong

Where did you find that? I'm guessing it does not list any ingredients or anything....

Looks like some fine marketing.....

----------


## anabolicpower

> Where did you find that? I'm guessing it does not list any ingredients or anything....
> 
> Looks like some fine marketing.....



Actually it's not mine. And i think there really arent ingredients listed. Dont know much details sorry :Frown:

----------


## kroshamwindsong

Actually I just found the website where that stuff came from. I don't know if its trustworthy or not. I don't have enough time on this board to ask for a source check. Does someone you know have this? Have they tried it?

----------

